# Last resort on wheels?



## ChrisWev (Jul 16, 2019)

What is the last resort to use on wheels to get them clean, as in the barrels?

Car is 2018 BMW 4 Series Gran Coupe, standard silver alloys, back wheels are ok, but the fronts have been a nightmare! It shouldn't be this hard on a car a year old!

I've tried, in this order:
EZ Snow Foam
Williams Wheel cleaner (bought this years ago)
BH Korrosol (got most of it off, but used half a bottle)
Oblitarate tar and Glue
BH Auto Wheels 
Green Star
Surfex HD
Plastic scraper, semi worked but dulled the scraper and was causing scratches
Devils Juice 1:4
Devils Juice 1:2
Devils Juice 1:1

I've had enough now and I'm debating getting the sandpaper out 

If something will get it off then I'll probably keep the wheels as they are, but I can't keep looking at this black stuff for a couple of years, so they will be getting refurbed and coated black if not!


----------



## ChrisWev (Jul 16, 2019)

Image below


----------



## DiabloDan (Feb 28, 2019)

have you tried claying them?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I would try some old skool wonder wheels... 

Also as said above some old clay if you have it too...

Last resort, some brick acid.

:thumb:


----------



## ChrisWev (Jul 16, 2019)

I've not tried clay, I'm relatively new to all this so have not even clayed a car yet, I aim to do that once these wheels are sorted!

I've got a couple of clay bars from BH, but don't want to use them as they're brand new.

Plenty of clay in the garden mind 

I think Wonder Wheels is similar to devils juice? Just a similar acidic based wheel cleaner?

I've got some brick cleaner, but it didn't do the job of removing the lime from my bricks so it might be crap stuff. I'll give it a try though.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Wonder Wheels. Strong stuff but ok to use occasionally. It will shift that quickly.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yep Wonder wheels Acid


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Meg’s wheel brightener should help. You should state your location on the signature as someone local might let you use some:thumb:


----------



## ChrisWev (Jul 16, 2019)

Wonder wheels is just going to be the same as Devils Juice though, isn’t it?

Never heard of meguiars wheel brightener, so will look that up.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

ChrisWev said:


> Wonder wheels is just going to be the same as Devils Juice though, isn't it?
> 
> Never heard of meguiars wheel brightener, so will look that up.


Not used devils juice but agree with others about wonder wheels just make sure its the acid based not the bleeding.

Have you not tried devils juice neat or is that not an option?

Only time its not worked for me was when they needed a complete refurb due to paint/lacquer failure and staining.

My opinion is that if wonder wheels doesn't work nothing will :thumb:


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

ChrisWev said:


> I've got a couple of clay bars from BH, but don't want to use them as they're brand new.


Cut a third of it off and use that for the wheels. If you don't have any clay lube put a mild shampoo mix in a spray bottle.


----------



## ChrisWev (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks Wayne, it’s not going to be easy getting my hands in there but should be able to do a test to see if it’s worth taking the wheels off. Saying that, I’ve got a trolley jack now, and it’s sunday, so might just do that anyway.

Those on about wonder wheels.....I’ve heard the new stuff isn’t as good as the old, is the original actually like the original? They also do a colour fast, but I doubt that would be better than BH Autowheel.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

ChrisWev said:


> Those on about wonder wheels.....I've heard the new stuff isn't as good as the old, is the original actually like the original? They also do a colour fast, but I doubt that would be better than BH Autowheel.


If you mean the same product from wonder wheels and a new version not being as good as the old I've not heard that. They do various wheel cleaners now so its their original that IMO is their best.

Here's what I've used with good results and the one that is being referred to. It can be bought at numerous places this was just the first when I searched :thumb:

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/wheel-tyre-cleaning/wonder-wheels-500ml


----------



## ChrisWev (Jul 16, 2019)

Yeah I didn’t think about devils juice neat, until I started writing the original post. I’m also debating oven pride too, as that stuff gets anything off anything.


----------



## ChrisWev (Jul 16, 2019)

Macca, 

I don’t think that’s the new original one, as the new original one says original on it. But I’ve heard that even the new original one, isn’t the same as the old original one


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

ChrisWev said:


> Macca,
> 
> I don't think that's the new original one, as the new original one says original on it. But I've heard that even the new original one, isn't the same as the old original one


:lol::lol: #confused


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just checked in my garage this is what ive got which is many many years old 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

EDIT: whats up with tapatalk and rotation of pics.....


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

^^^
Thats the old stuff I think you're right macca - it used to be pretty powerful lol 

@ChrisWev
Have you tried Autogylm Clean Wheels.
Thats an acid based wheel cleaner, used in moderation, and when absolutely necessary, does the job. 
Then just maintain them.

I've heard great things about Malco Brake-Off too.

Those black bits look more like stubborn tar spots, unless its brake dust trapped in little pits of the surface?


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Would brake cleaner be an option or would that be too harsh on the paint? Just a thought. It might shift the dirt.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

In order to try and clean them, you use a plastic scraper to scrape it off and have now caused scratches 

YOU SHOULD NOT BE NEAR A CAR :wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## ChrisWev (Jul 16, 2019)

Rian said:


> In order to try and clean them, you use a plastic scraper to scrape it off and have now caused scratches
> 
> YOU SHOULD NOT BE NEAR A CAR :wall::wall::wall::wall:


I know, I know, it was more out of frustration, and the scratches were tiny and in the barell, a hundres time less visible than the stuck on problem.

This was actually doing the best job of getting it off by far, but appreciate it's unconventional. The car is my own, and I'm likely to get them refurbed anyway so I thought it was worth a go.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

ChrisWev said:


> I know, I know, it was more out of frustration, and the scratches were tiny and in the barell, a hundres time less visible than the stuck on problem.
> 
> This was actually doing the best job of getting it off by far, but appreciate it's unconventional. The car is my own, and I'm likely to get them refurbed anyway so I thought it was worth a go.


If your getting them refurbed then just let them chemical dip them.

You could try brick acid! it won't be to dissimilar from a chemical dip anyway


----------



## ChrisWev (Jul 16, 2019)

Macca, 
Yeah that's the old stuff I had years ago! I used that on my first car that hadn't had it's wheels cleaned in about 5 years, it got the lot off! Apparently the reviews on the Halfords site say the formula has changed and it's nowhere near as effective now.

James,
Not tried the Autoglym as I've got devils juice which is also an acid one too, I've just tried that neat, and it didn't really do anything.

Also tried Brick Cleaner, which did nothing, but this doesn't even clean bricks so I didn't expect much. Also tried oven pride in a tiny spot, and that didn't work either, but I didn't have the bottle to leave it on long.

I think it's a brake dust and tar amalgamation, or it's been driven through a puddle of nastiness. Never known anything like it on an old car, never mind one that's a year old.

Tried Auto Wheels again, didn't work, didn't turn red either

Tried Autofiness Tar and Glue remover, didn't work

Tried Claying, didn't work

Tried Petrol, didn't work

Tried methylated spirit, didn't work

Tried freezing it with compressed air, didn't work

Tried Bleach, didn't work

Tried Meguiars ultimate compound, didn't work

The only thing that actually worked was the plastic scraper, but not way am I doing that to the entire barrels, it will take me two days, and then I'd have to polish all the tiny scratches out. 

I've given up now, booked in for a refurb and painted black on Friday, I can get that done for £240 for the set. Just need to decide on matt black, or gloss black.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Rian said:


> In order to try and clean them, you use a plastic scraper to scrape it off and have now caused scratches
> 
> YOU SHOULD NOT BE NEAR A CAR :wall::wall::wall::wall:


Now that was a helpful post 

Should we hang him up by his toes as well?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

fatdazza said:


> Now that was a helpful post
> 
> Should we hang him up by his toes as well?


I suggest a public flogging would be better. With the plastic scraper if possible :lol:


----------



## ChrisWev (Jul 16, 2019)

*Wheels are now clean....*

Well, they're clean now! The tyres look shocking and the car is dirty, but that's a job for another day.


----------

